

Drop.io API Hackathon + party in Brooklyn Dec 17-20th 2009 - ChrisRicca
http://dropiohackathon.eventbrite.com/

======
haonanzhang
i'm going too :) gonna be awesome

------
lessin
as am i -- sam :)

------
robomalo
I am going to rock this!

